

Polymer 1.0 Released - onestone
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2015/05/polymer-10-released.html

======
michaelsbradley
I'm very happy to see that one-way binding is now supported within templates,
with syntax that sets it apart from two-way binding:

[https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/docs/devguide/data-
bindi...](https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/docs/devguide/data-
binding.html#property-binding)

That option may have become available some time ago, but I haven't looked at
Polymer in quite awhile. Two-way binding can be a great and convenient thing,
but having it as the only option, in the early days of Polymer, led to many
headaches (for me, at least). The reason is that two-way binding can make it
practically impossible to reason deterministically about data flow when
several or more bindings come into play.

